# Emergency Kit



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe it was the story that recently hit the news about the gentleman in St. George that was stranded in his car, or the fact that I read "Hatchet," again for the millionth time, but I am wanting to put together an emergency kit to put in my wife's vehicle and one in mine as well.

I have the basic stuff already put together in a small duffle bag - mountain house meals, water, Jetboil and fuel, fire starters (lighters, waterproof matches, fire paste), rope, emergency blankets, emergency tent, flares, rope, first aid kit, flashlight and headlight, batteries, wipes, jumper cables, and foldup shovel.

My question now is about one of those survival rifles - I know this isn't necessary, but it would be nice to have if one needed to spend some time stranded in an unfamiliar place and I am leaning toward a .22lr.

I have narrowed it down to these two, and actually looked at them in the store today;

https://www.henryrifles.com/rifles/u-s-survival-ar-7/

http://americanshootingjournal.com/gun-review-chiappas-little-badger/

Does anyone own one of these and would be willing to give some feedback on it? Is there anything else you would include in the emergency kit?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Unless you are headed off of the beaten path why would you need a firearm? 

On you list I would also wonder about the emergency tent, wouldn't you already be in a shelter which is your vehicle? All the rest of the stuff sounds like what should be in just about any vehicle in the winter time. One other thing that I would perhaps add would be a charging cable for your cell phone, I know that everyone has a phone anymore. 

For me anytime I head out if I know that I am going to be off of the beaten path I'll always have a couple of firearms with one being a .410 double barreled shotgun with a couple boxes of shells. The other would be my CC weapon or even a larger caliber handgun.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> Unless you are headed off of the beaten path why would you need a firearm?
> 
> On you list I would also wonder about the emergency tent, wouldn't you already be in a shelter which is your vehicle? All the rest of the stuff sounds like what should be in just about any vehicle in the winter time. One other thing that I would perhaps add would be a charging cable for your cell phone, I know that everyone has a phone anymore.
> 
> For me anytime I head out if I know that I am going to be off of the beaten path I'll always have a couple of firearms with one being a .410 double barreled shotgun with a couple boxes of shells. The other would be my CC weapon or even a larger caliber handgun.


Thanks for the response! My though behind the tent is if the car caught fire or broke down late at the night and we wanted to get away from the road. The gun would be for protection and my wife is very comfortable and very deadly with a .22 rifle, but nothing larger than that and no handguns. Great idea on the phone charger!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A .22LR is certainly a good gun but you should think about a .22WMR. Much more capable for protection and hunting purposes and no additional weight over the LR. A WMR is easily capable of taking down a deer or elk at up to 100 yards with a well placed head shot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Solar battery charger. Some of the new ones are small enough to fit in a glove box, but put out enough energy to charge a phone or even car battery, time dependent of course on the amount of output the panel.


-DallanC


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I always have my 45ACP with me day or night 24/7/365.

I keep an extra box of ammo for it in the glove box of my car.

All my other guns stay locked up in my gun safe at home when I am not using them.

My car also has a first aid kit, a blanket, a bottle of water, and a dedicated warm jacket too.

I have stopped and helped a couple of people who were in car accidents. One fellow had cracked his head open by not wearing his seat belt when a truck hit him. I had to flush out the wound with the water and compress it with gauze for him. Another fellow was hit on his motorcycle by a lady in a car. His leg was bleeding badly and on that I put a moderate tourniquet to slow the bleeding until the EMT's got there.

Bleeding is the first thing you need to check for. People only have about a gallon of blood in them and if they lose that they are going to die. If they are bleeding that means their heart is pumping -- good news. But bleeding needs to be stopped quickly.

I don't keep anything else in my vehicle since I figure I can get home with it in 4WD no matter what, and home is where my camping and bug-out / bug-in gear is.

Here in the Rocky Mountains I would bug-in not bug-out. There is no place to but out to unless you want to go up to Canada. But then you would have to say "aye" all the time and pronounce the "u's" in colour and about.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

For a compact 22, take a look at the Ruger 10/22 Takedown. Easier to assemble and shoot than the Henry or Badger. 25 round mags make ammo storage easier as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> For a compact 22, take a look at the Ruger 10/22 Takedown. Easier to assemble and shoot than the Henry or Badger. 25 round mags make ammo storage easier as well.


True... but if we are talking takedowns, nothing sexier than the Browning (this is what I have... my wife and boy have Norinco copies)










-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> True... but if we are talking takedowns, nothing sexier than the Browning (this is what I have... my wife and boy have Norinco copies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always loved those, never knew of a Norinco copy, where do you get them


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Your emergency kit as-is is all you will ever need. But, some of the most important things you will need when you go into the wild is vehicle rescue equipment. i.e. shovel, jack, a GOOD tow strap, jumper cables, tire chains. How many times have you heard.."his vehicle got stuck and they where stranded".


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

folding saw to cut branches for firewood or to cut branches to put under your tires to get unstuck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Problem is most new vehicles have all plastic front and rear ends... no place to even get a hilift jack setup... or even hook up a tow strap.

Another thing I carry that is useful is a small bag of kitty litter. Sprinkle that around the tires on ice for quick traction. Its so dry it doesn't freeze up like a bag of sand does.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the great ideas and pointers of what to add!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Another Takedown available is the Savage model 42, and it is either a 22LR or 22WMR on top and a 410 on the bottom. But you know my bias towards Savage.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Idratherbehunting said:


> Another Takedown available is the Savage model 42, and it is either a 22LR or 22WMR on top and a 410 on the bottom. But you know my bias towards Savage.


Did they make any in 20 gauge and .22WMR? That would be a sweet set up. I think they also made some in 12 gauge with high caliber rifles as well.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Did they make any in 20 gauge and .22WMR? That would be a sweet set up. I think they also made some in 12 gauge with high caliber rifles as well.


I am not sure if they made them previously, but they don't currently from everything that I can see. I always wanted a 20 gauge and a .22WMR.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Problem is most new vehicles have all plastic front and rear ends... no place to even get a hilift jack setup... or even hook up a tow strap.
> 
> -DallanC


Those kind of vehicles have no business heading somewhere that they might even think of getting stuck, but those are the ones that do most of the time. Another problem with them is that I doubt that the drivers of them would have any idea of how to even start to survive if they did get stuck with no one else around to help them out. And I would hate to see them with a firearm in their hands.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

My contribution: Those Henry survival rifles suck. I had one and I would not want to in any situation where I had to depend on it. I would just go with a 10/22 or 10/22 Takedown if you're feeling fancy.

Also, I keep a recovery kit in my truck and in my wife's vehicle. It includes a snatch strap, a clevis shackle, a shackle hitch receiver, and a shovel. I keep a good blanket under the back seat as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Maybe it was the story that recently hit the news about the gentleman in St. George that was stranded in his car, or the fact that I read "Hatchet," again for the millionth time, but I am wanting to put together an emergency kit to put in my wife's vehicle and one in mine as well.
> 
> I have the basic stuff already put together in a small duffle bag - mountain house meals, water, Jetboil and fuel, fire starters (lighters, waterproof matches, fire paste), rope, emergency blankets, emergency tent, flares, rope, first aid kit, flashlight and headlight, batteries, wipes, jumper cables, and foldup shovel.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good list of emergency essentials. Important stuff up here on a snowy day like today.

The AR-7 has been around for a long time, 60s, maybe earlier. I always wanted one but heard that they were fussy about what .22 ammo you fed them and if I remember right that was one of the reasons the US Air Force stopped using them.

Now the Badger is cool. It's a close copy of the old Marbles .22 that came out in the 30s. I've wanted that one too, but they're really pricey if in good shootable condition.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Savage Model 24 is heavier than the Model 42*



LostLouisianian said:


> Did they make any in 20 gauge and .22WMR? That would be a sweet set up. I think they also made some in 12 gauge with high caliber rifles as well.


The 42 is available in .22LR or .22WMR over .410 these days. The long-running Savage Model 24 came in all kinds of configurations, rimfire and centerfire, over a .410, 20, or 12 gauge shotgun barrel. I have a 30-30 over 20 gauge among others.

I'm thinking a super lightweight S&W 329 with six hollow points and six 44 Mag shot shells would be a compact and light survival weapon setup.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Those kind of vehicles have no business heading somewhere that they might even think of getting stuck, but those are the ones that do most of the time.


Generally, I would agree... however we just got my newly minted 16 year old boy a used Jeep Liberty for his first vehicle. It has a honest to god 4x4 shift lever complete with low range. It looks pretty off road capable, and there are youtube videos of people going some gnarly places with them... but his doesnt have a place in the front to attach a tow hook.

Some models had an option for tow hooks, but not on his specific vehicle. For Christmas I gave him some OEM hooks to install on the front of it. Figured even if it broke down, new hooks were cheaper than a tow truck bill.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

NVDuckin said:


> Are you even allowed to ask this question in America? Unless you're in California...
> 
> .


Perhaps you should of quoted the whole post that I made.

I was referring to why would you want a rifle in your vehicle 24/7 that is more likely to get stolen than you having to use it in a survival situation? I also mentioned carrying a CC weapon and or a larger bore handgun instead of the rifle.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> The 42 is available in .22LR or .22WMR over .410 these days. The long-running Savage Model 24 came in all kinds of configurations, rimfire and centerfire, over a .410, 20, or 12 gauge shotgun barrel. I have a 30-30 over 20 gauge among others.
> 
> I'm thinking a super lightweight S&W 329 with six hollow points and six 44 Mag shot shells would be a compact and light survival weapon setup.
> 
> .


Thanks goob, that was what I was thinking of the 24. One of these day's I am gonna get me one....if I can figure out where to hide it, running out of places


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> I was referring to why would you want a rifle in your vehicle 24/7 that is more likely to get stolen than you having to use it in a survival situation? I also mentioned carrying a CC weapon and or a larger bore handgun instead of the rifle.


Thanks for your opinion on the gun issue. I am still debating what to do about a gun in the kit. Honestly, I currently don't have a CC and I doubt I'll ever get one - the little survival rifle is for the "its better to have it and not need it, than not have it and need it" situation. Also, I know that my wife has no interest at all about a handgun and the only way that I could get her to have a gun for protection would be a .22 rifle.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For a rifle in the kit you can put it in and remove it as you like. If you are going on a trip somewhere and want to take one along then by all means take one along. 

I just don't like the idea of leaving a rifle ore even a handgun in a vehicle all the time as a just in case type of situation. It would be bad enough to have your vehicle broken into and your survival duffel stolen but much more if there was a firearm inside of it


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My .02 is you can live a long time without food but not too long without water. So if you think you need the gun for getting food I wouldn't worry about it.
If your are really lost or stuck are you really going to shoot the person who finds you? I suppose you could throw them under the tire for traction.:grin:


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I keep a shovel, tire chains, first aid kit (that includes Celox), battery jump starter, water, saw, zip ties, rope, garbage bags, heavy knife and at least one firearm in the vehicle. Usually a hi-lift jack (with the lift-mate straps), though I swear that jack will kill me long before the elements. 
I also have a grab and go pack/ bug out bag with spare clothes, chemical heat packs, water purifier, emergency food bars, fire stuff, you name it. 
...and I carry a satellite phone.

It's not that I'm paranoid as much as I just hate being unprepared.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess I should mention that last Friday while my husband and I were wandering aimlessly about down by Kanab, we found a couple just leaving their rental car down in the bottom of a canyon on a muddy road. They were unable drive out and were going to hike up to find help. We put our tire chains on their vehicle and they were able to drive out. 
I think they got bad directions from their GPS.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> Your emergency kit as-is is all you will ever need. But, some of the most important things you will need when you go into the wild is vehicle rescue equipment. i.e. shovel, jack, a GOOD tow strap, jumper cables, tire chains. How many times have you heard.."his vehicle got stuck and they where stranded".


I too agree on extra gear needed for the wilderness.

I always then add a shovel, a rake, and all the usual camping gear, plus my riot shotgun loaded with slugs and shot alternatingly if I or someone is going to stay in camp with it or I am not hunting with my scoped rifle.

If it's winter then tire chains too.

Keeping any gear like this in your vehicle all the time however will be an invitation to thieves to break in and take it. Then replacing the glass is also going to cost a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Christine said:


> I keep a shovel, tire chains, first aid kit (that includes Celox), battery jump starter, water, saw, zip ties, rope, garbage bags, heavy knife and at least one firearm in the vehicle. Usually a hi-lift jack (with the lift-mate straps), though I swear that jack will kill me long before the elements.
> I also have a grab and go pack/ bug out bag with spare clothes, chemical heat packs, water purifier, emergency food bars, fire stuff, you name it.
> ...and I carry a satellite phone.
> 
> It's not that I'm paranoid as much as I just hate being unprepared.


Just because someone is NOT paranoid does NOT mean someone else is NOT out to get you.

A little paranoia is a good thing.

I have a metal box chained underneath the front passenger seat where I can lock up my pistol when I can't take it with me -- such as into a Federal building. But other than this I never keep a firearm in my vehicle unattended.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

middlefork said:


> My .02 is you can live a long time without food but not too long without water. So if you think you need the gun for getting food I wouldn't worry about it.
> If your are really lost or stuck are you really going to shoot the person who finds you? I suppose you could throw them under the tire for traction.:grin:


After 3 days without water life gets very difficult, if not fatal.

After 3 weeks without food that happens too. One or two candy bars is not going to make much of a difference.

Water is obviously more important especially in summer.

I always have a quart of drinking water in my vehicle.

In summers I add an extra gallon as well.

Warmth is actually more important than food or water. So a blanket of some kind and a dedicated jacket are the most important things of all.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

There are 3 things every vehicle needs at all times inside of it:

1 - a spare tire

2 - a tire changing kit that works

3 - jumper cables.

I pulled over for a lady once on my way home from Vegas who was stranded beside the road with a really bad flat -- the tire had exploded presumable from the heat of being underinflated.

She did not have any tire changing gear and her hubby was a hundred miles away on duty with the U.S. Army.

I used my own tire changing gear to change her tire for her.

They had Alabama plates and a tag frame from the Univ of Ala.

Normally Floridians like myself do not stop for anyone from Alabama.

But she looked really desperate and in trouble. It was already a hot summer morning and she probably did not have any water with her either.

These western deserts are unforgiving for fools who venture out into them unprepared.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Water is really important. I'd go to gunnies in Orem and look up Loke. Get him to order you a case of dehydrated water. We have it in all our kits and it's a lifesaver.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Water is really important. I'd go to gunnies in Orem and look up Loke. Get him to order you a case of dehydrated water. We have it in all our kits and it's a lifesaver.


Silly me, how in the world could I leave out the dehydrated water from my survival kit?!? Lost, you truly are a lifesaver!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

DallanC said:


> True... but if we are talking takedowns, nothing sexier than the Browning (this is what I have... my wife and boy have Norinco copies)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I held one of those at Smith and Edwards yesterday and it was quite sexy!


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

My buddy has one of those Henry survival rifles. It shoots well but the safety is a piece of crap and wont work half the time


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I held one of those at Smith and Edwards yesterday and it was quite sexy!


I absolutely love mine. They come in various grades, grade 4 and above are simply beautiful.

I found a norinco ATD in a pawn shop for $80 many years back. I cleaned it up and its been a great reliable shooter too, my wife claimed that for her own. Picked up a 2nd ATD for my boy a few years back.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

```

```



Idratherbehunting said:


> Another Takedown available is the Savage model 42, and it is either a 22LR or 22WMR on top and a 410 on the bottom. But you know my bias towards Savage.


My thoughts too

https://www.impactguns.com/savage-4...ombo-22lr410-gauge-20-19666-011356196668.aspx

They also have a 22WMR available.

Flint and steel. I love woodburning stoves too. No fuel to lose. http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-ge...o-vs-emberlit-alcohol-backpacking-stoves.html

First aid kit, energy bar, water purification system, bicycle sack, multi layer coat to add a few more.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

In all seriousness jeff I know you put down that you have water but I would also consider adding a couple of military type canteens with the metal cups that go around the bottom. You can use the metal cups to melt snow when you do run out of water and use the canteens to store the water. Maybe a few packs of ramen noodles or instant soup since you would have cups. Perhaps a few packs of instant oatmeal, a few packs of instant hot chocolate etc. I would also consider adding some sort of water purification device as well so that when you do get water out of a stream or spring you can make sure it's free of the crap bacteria. Also add a couple of bic lighters. Sometimes matches don't work like you want them to and those cheap lightweight bic lighters last forever. Lastly go to a party store and pick up a pack of those birthday candles that you can't blow out. Yep that's right. If it is highly windy you will thank me later. Those are awesome for getting a fire going in windy conditions where your match or kindling keeps getting blown out and lastly....add some aluminum foil to your kit. It has a million uses...did I see duct tape anywhere? Great for first aid....don't ask ok, it works.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool idea on the candles that don't blow out!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great idea on the candles! Also, I remember back on a fire starting thread, maybe it was 3arabians - said something about a small can of sterno. I went and got some and it works awesome - I always have it in my pack out hunting. 

Duct tape, I should have thought about that! Growing up on a farm, many things were fixed with duct tape and bailing twine.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Great idea on the candles! Also, I remember back on a fire starting thread, maybe it was 3arabians - said something about a small can of sterno. I went and got some and it works awesome - I always have it in my pack out hunting.
> 
> Duct tape, I should have thought about that! Growing up on a farm, many things were fixed with duct tape and bailing twine.


Also either a mirror or an old cd to use for signaling. A signal mirror during the daytime can help searchers find you really quick from the air or across a valley etc. Just keep at least one cd in the car and you're good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> In all seriousness jeff I know you put down that you have water but I would also consider adding a couple of military type canteens with the metal cups that go around the bottom. You can use the metal cups to melt snow when you do run out of water and use the canteens to store the water. Maybe a few packs of ramen noodles or instant soup since you would have cups. Perhaps a few packs of instant oatmeal, a few packs of instant hot chocolate etc. I would also consider adding some sort of water purification device as well so that when you do get water out of a stream or spring you can make sure it's free of the crap bacteria. Also add a couple of bic lighters. Sometimes matches don't work like you want them to and those cheap lightweight bic lighters last forever. Lastly go to a party store and pick up a pack of those birthday candles that you can't blow out. Yep that's right. If it is highly windy you will thank me later. Those are awesome for getting a fire going in windy conditions where your match or kindling keeps getting blown out and lastly....add some aluminum foil to your kit. It has a million uses...did I see duct tape anywhere? Great for first aid....don't ask ok, it works.


When I grew up following my dad around deer hunting, he'd always have a road flare in his bag to make a fire. You want a fire, anywhere... snow, rain, wind... it didnt matter, a flare would do it.

Amusingly it seemed the same routine every year... hike in at 0'darkthirty. Stand on ridge freezing ass off until sun rise (not allowed to make a fire as it will "scare the deer"). Finally everyone is chilled to the bone freezing and my dad would hand over a flare and wala: Nice roaring fire. Seemed like we'd only get 5 minutes of heat... THEN the deer would run through he'd shoot one and we'd put out the fire and take after the deer.

No-one is going to mention simple rope in their off road kit? Or a knife.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember those cold early mornings myself. Stomping your feet to keep your toes warm and putting your hands under your arm pits to keep the fingers from freezing. 

One thing that we need to consider on this emergency kit is it for a vehicle that is going across the state to visit grandma's or is it for a vehicle that is headed out into a area where very few vehicles venture during the winter? 

It is a lot like a truck forum that I am on. People always ask what do you carry in case of a break down? By the time that the thread is done you need a 16' trailer to haul all the extra stuff as a just in case.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> It is a lot like a truck forum that I am on. People always ask what do you carry in case of a break down? By the time that the thread is done you need a 16' trailer to haul all the extra stuff as a just in case.


LOL!

Probably the best advice is to just make sure you let people know before hand where you are going.

-DallanC


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I carried all that stuff (sans hi-lift) even when I had my prius. You guys just need to learn to pack better. 


For fires, I have those weber fire cubes. They come 24 to a pack, and the package is normally about four bucks. They'll burn even when wet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just took a 1600 mile trip from Colorado to southern Arizona and all I really carried was snacks for my coues huntt down there. And while the roads that I traveled on were a semi major road they are not that well traveled in bad weather. 

But then I did have a rifle, bullets, knifes, sleeping bag, pillows. 10 quarts of Gator Ade, and a few other thing that were needed for the hunt. 

But when I am in my truck and headed off into the timber I'll have just about everything except for the kitchen sink and I'll be ready for just about anything. It is funny that this last deer and elk hunt in Utah that I left home without my high lift jack. When I noticed that I started thinking just what would happen if I really needed it.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Stuff I packed in my prius for a three week hunting and visiting trip back to illinois. Two bows, climbing tree stand, shotgun... you know, all the normal stuff you'd find in a prius.

The blue pack is my BOB ('bug out bag' for the acronym challenged). It contains pretty much everything I would need to survive for a few days.... just add water.










Still had room in the back for a short person, like me, to sleep. 

At one point in the trip, I pulled off onto the side of a country road. The ferry I was going to take across the river was closed so I needed an alternate route. As I was looking at my map, a police car pulled in behind me. No doubt wondering what I was up to, pulled over, in the dark, in the boonies. The officer walked up and shined his flashlight into my car.. did a double take and scanned the stuff in the back again.
"Is that..... all... hunting stuff?!" He asked incredulously. Lolz.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I carry a small zip lock back with about a dozen or two of cotton balls that I've rolled really good with vaseline. Great fire starters for practically free. Each one will burn up to two minutes in any kind of weather. They're light and take up hardly any room at all.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

As for weapons I just have an AR and my CCW gun . Ive been wanting something that's lighter so I've thought of swapping out one of my Savage 24s which can break down. Wife thinks I'm a bit nuts for some of the stuff I have. But what if you get stuck out in the boonies, or major earth quake shuts down roads while at work etc....can you get back home safely?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

